# Any one fancy meeting up or a chat



## wanty (May 13, 2010)

I am looking to make some child free friends, i have come to the end of the road with IVF, and as such been isolating myself from my mummy friends. I live in Windsor, so there is lots to see and do there, so would welcome some normal chit chat and friendships to develop.

K x


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi there,
I'm very aware that this is quite an old post, but I've only just ventured on to the moving on boards and would love to meet up for a chat if you're still looking for like minded friends. I live in Reading, but happy to travel as it's not too far. Pm me if you're interested or if anybody else is out there? xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi joan71 & Wanty.... 

I came across your posts after coming back onto FF after having a while away.  We had our 2nd DE BFN in Sept 2013 (whilst away on holiday) ! Which we decided before treatment started would be our last. I like to think i have come to terms with it, like you say trying to have some child free friends. Would love to chat and possibly meet up with like minded people.

Take care x


----------

